# If a driver has an accident



## Derek_21 (Dec 14, 2015)

If a driver has an accident in Period 2 or 3, what does Uber/Lyft's 
insurance pay? Bod. Injury/Property damage only? What about the 
damage to the driver's car and the driver's injuries?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for reaching out Derek. Happy to assist you here. 
Please read this regarding insurance:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-truth-about-uber-insurance.52612/

Thank you for being a valuable partner and Uber on!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Derek_21 said:


> If a driver has an accident in Period 2 or 3, what does Uber/Lyft's
> insurance pay? Bod. Injury/Property damage only? What about the
> damage to the driver's car and the driver's injuries?


Yes to damage to your car, IF you have collision on your personal insurance, with a $1,000 deductible, and no to bodily injury.


----------

